# BCS: hvala l(ij)epo vs. hvala lijepa



## Norma E.

Split from here.

In this case, you should say 'Hvala *lijepa*'


----------



## PsycheRS

Hvala lijepa / C
Hvala l(ij)epo / predominantly in B & S


----------



## slavic_one

Norma E. said:


> In this case, you should say 'Hvala *lijepa*'







PsycheRS said:


> Hvala lijepa / C
> Hvala l(ij)epo / B & S


----------



## PsycheRS

Bosta said:


> Hvala lijepo.





Norma E. said:


> In this case, you should say 'Hvala *lijepa*'


----------



## Bosta

This is so interesting. I come across this kind of problem all the time. I'm learning the language for use in Bosnia (mainly Sarajevo & Mostar). There no real course books for people like me. I'm having to follow both Croatian and Serbian courses and using the internet to work out forms used in Bosnia. It seems to me that Bosnian vocabulary leans towards Serbian and the pronunciation leans towards Croatia. I realize that's very general. 
Having said that I have never heard Hvala lijepa before so I've learnt something new.


----------



## slavic_one

Bogami, i ja sam očito bio u zabludi, misleći da je hrvatski pravilno "hvala lijepo". Što se kaže i "molim lijepa" onda?? Norma E. jesi li sigurna u to?
Ovdje se po meni treba upotrijebiti priložna oznaka načina (način na koji zahvaljuješ) - a ona po meni glasi "lijepo".
I da Bosta... nema na čemu


----------



## Norma E.

http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

By the way, it's also *lepa hvala* / *hvala* *lepa* in Slovenian.


----------



## slavic_one

Ali svejedno mi nešto govori da ne bi ni "hvala lijepo" trebalo biti pogrešno.

Evo i ovdje nešto:
http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedija:Pravopisna_pitanja/Arhiv_2#Hvala_lijepa.2Flijepo


----------



## Orlin

Norma E. said:


> http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search


 
Norma E., ispravite link, molim Vas, jer vidim da je ovo link prema početnoj stranici HJP, ne prema nekom konkretnom rezultatu istraživanja.


----------



## Duya

Norma je verovatno htela ovaj link:

http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=fVtkURY=



> *Frazeologija
> A. hvala lijepa* riječi koje se upućuju (ili samo hvala) u pristojnom ophođenju za neku učinjenu uslugu...



No, ovde je "lijepa" samo deo okamenjenog izraza "hvala lijepa" (pod uticajem kajkavskog govora, možda?). S druge strane, u Crnoj Gori i Bosni se isključivo koristi "hvala lijepo", što je i morfološki regularan oblik priloga, pa ga se sigurno ne može odbaciti kao nepravilnog.


----------



## slavic_one

Duya said:


> No, ovde je "lijepa" samo deo okamenjenog izraza "hvala lijepa" (pod uticajem kajkavskog govora, možda?). S druge strane, u Crnoj Gori i Bosni se isključivo koristi "hvala lijepo", što je i *morfološki* regularan oblik priloga, pa ga se sigurno ne može odbaciti kao nepravilnog.



Slažem se, htjeo sam već prije nešto u vezi toga napisati, ali nisam jer sam mislio da bi otvorilo neke nove nepotrebne nam ovdje rasprave.


----------



## phosphore

Duya said:


> u Crnoj Gori i Bosni se isključivo koristi "hvala lijepo", što je i morfološki regularan oblik priloga, pa ga se sigurno ne može odbaciti kao nepravilnog.


 
Osecam se kao da mi nesto promice ali: otkada prilozi stoje uz imenice?


----------



## slavic_one

A ja pak osjećam da je hvala proizašlo od glagola, pa iako je to imenica, u smislu "hvala lijepo" se može uzeti kao glagol.


----------



## phosphore

Kog glagola?


----------



## slavic_one

Zahvaljivati.


----------



## phosphore

Izvini, koji oblik glagola _zahvaljivati_? Hajde jos da si rekao _hvaliti_ pa da izmislimo nesto.

Mi kazemo pored _hvala lepo_, i _hvala puno_ ili _puno hvala_, _hvala najlepse_, _veliko hvala_ ili _hvala veliko_, _mnogo hvala_ itd. Ne mislim da su ti izrazi "nepravilni", ali preskriptivisticki gledano _hvala_ je imenica zenskog roda i moglo bi biti samo _hvala lepa_, _hvala najlepsa_ i _hvala velika_. Po upotrebi, medjutim, _hvala_ bi moglo biti recca, a glagol? bas i ne.


----------



## Majalj

"Hvala" se može doživjeti kao imenica, a "lijepa" kao pridjev, a ako "zahvaljujem" onda je " lijepo prilog".  

Ili uz zahvalu dodaš i kompliment, pa kažeš "hvala, lijepa" odnosno "hvala, lijepi".   

Mislim da je ovo sve jako trivijalna rasprava.  U izrazima poput "hvala lijepa/o" je smiješno insistirati na takvom slaganju - kao što phospohore reče: nepravilno jeste/može biti, ali je preskriptivistički.


----------



## doorman

Majalj said:


> "Hvala" se može doživjeti kao imenica, a "lijepa" kao pridjev, a ako "zahvaljujem" onda je " lijepo prilog".



"Hvala" jest imenica (u nekim se značenjima poistovjećuje se sa rječju "zahvala", u nekim drugima sa rječju "hvalospjev"). U svakom slučaju, ta je imenica ženskog roda, pa prema tome "lijepa" mora slijediti njen rod - kada kažeš "hvala lijepa" pružaš lijepu zahvalu!


----------



## phosphore

Bilo bi zanimljivo naci nekoga ko cuva postakcenatske duzine da vidimo da li je _hvala_ u _mnogo hvala_ ili _puno hvala_ u genitivu mnozine ili u nominativu jednine.

Bilo kako bilo, u Srbiji niko ili maltene niko ne govori "hvala lepa" i sl. tako da ce se standard morati prihvatiti izraz takav kakav je. Ionako vec ima slicnih "odstupanja".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

doorman said:


> "Hvala" jest imenica (u nekim se značenjima poistovjećuje se sa rječju "zahvala", u nekim drugima sa rječju "hvalospjev"). U svakom slučaju, ta je imenica ženskog roda, pa prema tome "lijepa" mora slijediti njen rod - kada kažeš "hvala lijepa" pružaš lijepu zahvalu!


 
Perhaps one reason why Slovenian uses only *lepa hvala* / *hvala lepa* is that *hvala* is a common Slovenian word meaning "praise", so native speakers instinctively recognize it as a noun (which can, of course, only be modified by an adjective).

Merry Christmas, BTW, whether you celebrate it today or two weeks from now!


----------



## doorman

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Perhaps one reason why Slovenian uses only *lepa hvala* / *hvala lepa* is that *hvala* is a common Slovenian word meaning "praise", so native speakers instinctively recognize it as a noun (which can, of course, only be modified by an adjective).



Indeed, it means "a praise" in Croatian too (although people tend to associate it with "thank" and not "praise")


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Bilo bi zanimljivo naci nekoga ko cuva postakcenatske duzine da vidimo da li je _hvala_ u _mnogo hvala_ ili _puno hvala_ u genitivu mnozine ili u nominativu jednine.
> 
> Bilo kako bilo, u Srbiji niko ili maltene niko ne govori "hvala lepa" i sl. tako da ce se standard morati prihvatiti izraz takav kakav je. Ionako vec ima slicnih "odstupanja".



U "hvala lijepa" je to naravno u N jd., G. mn. bi bilo "hvala lijepih". Ali to je dugo prvo "a" (ako sam si dobro protumačio iz Srcinog riječnika - a zapravo sam tako mislim), tako da se kod svih valjda javlja pravogovorna pogreška, jer izgovaraju kratko. Onda je "hvala ti" rečenica bez predikata, što je čini konfuznom, tim više što je još samo "ti", a ne "tebi" (što po meni u tom slučaju bolje i jasnije zvuči). Može se onda komotno reći i "hvalu t(eb)i".
U svakom slučaju mislim da je "hvala" izraz zahvaljivanja koji ne treba podlijegati striktnim pravilima gramatike, i da se može upotrijebiti i s prilogom.


----------



## phosphore

Iskreno, nisam te bas ispratio.

Ono o cemu ja pricam to je da pored _hvala lepo_ (i _hvala veliko, hvala najlepse_), imamo i _hvala puno_ (i _mnogo hvala_). I sad, ako se _hvala_ tretira (u glavama govornika) kao imenica, ona bi bila u nominativu jednine u _hvala lepa_, a u genitivu mnozine u _hvala puno_, a da li je stvarno u genitivu mnozine mogli bismo da vidimo kod nekoga ko cuva postakcenatske duzine (jer je nom. jd. _hvála_, a gen. mn. _hvál__ā_). Ne znam koji je tvoj maternji dijalekat, ja sam iz Beograda i imam sasvim ocuvana sva cetiri akcenta, ali postakcenatske duzine u padeskim i glagolskim oblicima ne, tako da po sebi ne mogu da kazem. Verujem, medjutim, da i oni koji cuvaju duzine izgovaraju _hvala_ i u _hvala lepo_ i u _hvala puno_ na isti nacin, sto bi bila jos jedna potvrda da (u glavama govornika) _hvala_ u ovim konstrukcijama nije imenica, a to dalje znaci da nema smisla insistirati na _hvala lepa_ (na cemu insistirate vi na zapadu, ako je suditi po HRT-u, ali sto tu i tamo pominju i gramaticari ovde na istoku).

Inace, mozes reci da nesto ne podleze "striktnim pravilima gramatike" samo u kontekstu tradicionalne preskriptivne gramatike, ali to je pogled iz pretproslog veka. Iz perspektive generativne gramatike i ovde postoji striktno pravilo, samo ga jos nismo formalizovali.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Iskreno, nisam te bas ispratio.
> 
> Ono o cemu ja pricam to je da pored _hvala lepo_ (i _hvala veliko, hvala najlepse_), imamo i _hvala puno_ (i _mnogo hvala_). I sad, ako se _hvala_ tretira (u glavama govornika) kao imenica, ona bi bila u nominativu jednine u _hvala lepa_, a u genitivu mnozine u _hvala puno_, a da li je stvarno u genitivu mnozine mogli bismo da vidimo kod nekoga ko cuva postakcenatske duzine (jer je nom. jd. _hvála_, a gen. mn. _hvál__ā_). Ne znam koji je tvoj maternji dijalekat, ja sam iz Beograda i imam sasvim ocuvana sva cetiri akcenta, ali postakcenatske duzine u padeskim i glagolskim oblicima ne, tako da po sebi ne mogu da kazem. Verujem, medjutim, da i oni koji cuvaju duzine izgovaraju _hvala_ i u _hvala lepo_ i u _hvala puno_ na isti nacin, sto bi bila jos jedna potvrda da (u glavama govornika) _hvala_ u ovim konstrukcijama nije imenica, a to dalje znaci da nema smisla insistirati na _hvala lepa_ (na cemu insistirate vi na zapadu, ako je suditi po HRT-u, ali sto tu i tamo pominju i gramaticari ovde na istoku).
> 
> Inace, mozes reci da nesto ne podleze "striktnim pravilima gramatike" samo u kontekstu tradicionalne preskriptivne gramatike, ali to je pogled iz pretproslog veka. Iz perspektive generativne gramatike i ovde postoji striktno pravilo, samo ga jos nismo formalizovali.



Vidi se da nisi baš slijedio. Ne znam što si htjeo reći svojim postom, tj. koji je bio konkretni osvrt na moj, osim što si ponovio neke stvari koje sam ja napisao.

U "hvala lijepo" i "hvala veliko" (što si ti napisao kao ekvivalent) se ne radi o istom _hvala_. Tj., u "hvala lijepo" _hvala_ nije imenica, jer kao što si sam rekao:


phosphore said:


> Osecam se kao da mi nesto promice ali: otkada prilozi stoje uz imenice?


a u "hvala veliko" može biti samo kao imenica. Bar u hrvatskom, jer je veliko pridjev za srednji rod, što bi onda u hrvatskom bilo pogrešno, jer bi trebao reći "hvala velik*a*".
Jeste, naravno da je u "puno hvala" taj _hvala_ u genitivu množine. Ta kako bi mogao biti bilo koji oblik jednine kada se radi o *puno* nečega?
Ali prijevod od "hvala lijepa" s nominativa jednine na genitiv množine je, kao što sam već napisao, "hvala lijepih". U hrvatskom genitiv množine od _lijep_ (a niti _lijepa_) nikako nije _puno_.
U svakom slučaju, ne znam zašto su bitni "ti koji čuvaju postakcentske dužine", i tko bi oni trebali biti.
Ali dajte si svi na znanje da ako je ispravno samo "hvala lijepa" da taj _hvala_ treba biti ispravno izgovoren, te da je ispravno i "hvalu lijepu", "hvalom lijepom", "hvalama lijepim", "hvale lijepe", "hvala lijepih" i još svakako, jer se uopće ne zna što s tim silnim hvalama.


----------



## Duya

Ja sam iz Bosne, čuvam postakcenatske dužine, ali je u "hvala mnogo" u bosanskohercegovačkim govorima nema. Štaviše, prvi put ovdje čujem da je "hvala" imenica; uopšte je takvom ne doživljavam.


----------



## slavic_one

Hvala jest imenica, od toga ja ne bježim, ali kada se kaže: hvala ti; hvala lijepa; puno hvala.... to ne poistovječujem s tim istim hvala, tj. vezu s time ima veliku, ali ipak gledam to kao poseban izraz.


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> Vidi se da nisi baš slijedio. Ne znam što si htjeo reći svojim postom, tj. koji je bio konkretni osvrt na moj, osim što si ponovio neke stvari koje sam ja napisao.
> 
> U "hvala lijepo" i "hvala veliko" (što si ti napisao kao ekvivalent) se ne radi o istom _hvala_. Tj., u "hvala lijepo" _hvala_ nije imenica, jer kao što si sam rekao:
> 
> a u "hvala veliko" može biti samo kao imenica. Bar u hrvatskom, jer je veliko pridjev za srednji rod, što bi onda u hrvatskom bilo pogrešno, jer bi trebao reći "hvala velik*a*".
> Jeste, naravno da je u "puno hvala" taj _hvala_ u genitivu množine. Ta kako bi mogao biti bilo koji oblik jednine kada se radi o *puno* nečega?
> Ali prijevod od "hvala lijepa" s nominativa jednine na genitiv množine je, kao što sam već napisao, "hvala lijepih". U hrvatskom genitiv množine od _lijep_ (a niti _lijepa_) nikako nije _puno_.
> U svakom slučaju, ne znam zašto su bitni "ti koji čuvaju postakcentske dužine", i tko bi oni trebali biti.
> Ali dajte si svi na znanje da ako je ispravno samo "hvala lijepa" da taj _hvala_ treba biti ispravno izgovoren, te da je ispravno i "hvalu lijepu", "hvalom lijepom", "hvalama lijepim", "hvale lijepe", "hvala lijepih" i još svakako, jer se uopće ne zna što s tim silnim hvalama.


 
Pa ni ti baš ne pratiš.

Pisali ste (polazeći od tradicionalne gramatike) u stilu "_lepo_ je u _hvala lepo_ prilog, a ne pridev: kraj priče". Međutim, ako krenemo od tradicionalne gramatike, _hvala_ je imenica (i definitivno ne glagol), a prilozi ne mogu stajati uz imenice. Tu sam se i oglasio.

Ti sad razdvajaš _hvala lepo_ (odnosno _hvala lijepo_) koje je tebi gramatično (jer tako govoriš) od _hvala veliko_ koje tebi nije gramatično (jer ti tako ne govoriš) i onda selektivno primenjuješ gramatiku, odnosno tražiš gramatičke intepretacije da opravdaš stav koji si zauzeo a priori, pa, ako sam dobro razumeo, _hvala lijepo_ interpretiraš kao _lijepo zahvaljujem_, a _hvala veliko_ kao *_veliko zahvaljujem_, pa kao ovo prvo može, ovo drugo ne. To semantičko povezivanje je, međutim, pogrešno (_hvala lepo_ nije dobijeno transformacijom izraza _lepo zahvaljujem_, gde bi _hvala lepo_ bila površinska struktura, a _lepo zahvaljujem_ dubinska, ako si upoznat sa Čomskim).

Dakle, postoji niz povezanih izraza: _hvala lepo_, _hvala veliko_, _hvala najlepše_, _hvala puno_, _hvala mnogo_, i treba ih zajedno posmatrati. I sad kažem, ako hoćeš da gledaš _hvala_ kao imenicu, onda bi ona bila u prva tri u nom. jd. a u poslednja dva u gen. mn., što možemo proveriti samo sa nekim ko čuva postakcenatske dužine (zato nam je on bitan), jer je razlika između nom. jd. i gen. mn. samo u dužini drugog sloga. Ako bi razlike bilo, onda bi bilo osnova reći da treba govoriti _hvala lepa_, _hvala velika_, _hvala najlepša_, jer se pridevi koji stoje uz imenice sa njima moraju slagati u rodu. Duya, međutim, kaže da dužine nema (odnosno da hvala u hvala puno nije u gen. mn., iako ti kažeš da "naravno" jeste), što sam ja i pretpostavio, odnosno paralelizam između ovih izraza je potpun i _hvala_ u njima nije imenica (ali sigurno nije glagol). Po meni je _hvala_ ovde rečca. Mi se, dakle, slažemo da _hvala_ nije tu imenica, samo što do toga dolazimo na dva potpuno različita načina.

Ovo što pišeš o prelazu s nom. jd. na gen. mn., da _puno_ nije gen. mn. od _lep_ itd., ne znam stvarno sa čime treba da ima veze.


----------



## phosphore

Duya said:


> Ja sam iz Bosne, čuvam postakcenatske dužine, ali je u "hvala mnogo" u bosanskohercegovačkim govorima nema. Štaviše, prvi put ovdje čujem da je "hvala" imenica; uopšte je takvom ne doživljavam.


 
Da je imenica u ovim iskazima ili da je imenica inače?

Inače je definitivno imenica: "imali su samo reči hvale", "hvale kojima sa ga obasipali", itd.


----------



## Duya

Ne doživljavam je kao imenicu u ovim iskazima -- pre kao rječcu ili uzvik.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:
			
		

> Pa ni ti baš ne pratiš.


Hajde da vidimo 



			
				phosphore said:
			
		

> Pisali ste (polazeći od tradicionalne gramatike) u stilu "_lepo_ je u _hvala lepo_ prilog, a ne pridev: kraj priče". Međutim, ako krenemo od tradicionalne gramatike, _hvala_ je imenica (i definitivno ne glagol), a prilozi ne mogu stajati uz imenice. Tu sam se i oglasio.


Pisali smo. I što je tu sporno?



			
				phosphore said:
			
		

> Ti sad razdvajaš _hvala lepo_ (odnosno _hvala lijepo_) koje je tebi gramatično (jer tako govoriš) od _hvala veliko_ koje tebi nije gramatično (jer ti tako ne govoriš) i onda selektivno primenjuješ gramatiku, odnosno tražiš gramatičke intepretacije da opravdaš stav koji si zauzeo a priori, pa, ako sam dobro razumeo, _hvala lijepo_ interpretiraš kao _lijepo zahvaljujem_, a _hvala veliko_ kao *_veliko zahvaljujem_, pa kao ovo prvo može, ovo drugo ne. To semantičko povezivanje je, međutim, pogrešno (_hvala lepo_ nije dobijeno transformacijom izraza _lepo zahvaljujem_, gde bi _hvala lepo_ bila površinska struktura, a _lepo zahvaljujem_ dubinska, ako si upoznat sa Čomskim).


Oprosti, prvo da razjasnimo stvar, koju ne znam od kuda si pokupio iz mojih postova, ali, hvala Bogu, nisam takav umišljenik da mislim da bi se prema mom govoru trebali stvarati hrvatski pravopis i pravogovor. Ja sam tamo dao razlog zašto sam napisao da "hvala veliko" nije ispravan, a sada ću još jednom: ako se uzme da je _hvala_ imenica ženskog roda, nepravilno je da uz nju stoji pridjev srednjeg roda - veliko, već treba stajati također ženski rod - velika. Isto tako, u hrvatskom ne postoji prilog _veliko_, pa zbilja onda otpada i taj "zahvaljujem veliko" kao ispravan, jer mislim da s glagolom ne idu nikakvi pridjevi.
Ali ako ćemo uzeti da je _hvala_ kao neovisan izraz, a s čime se neki ovdje ne slažu i zbog čega se uopće vodi ova rasprava (!), onda se može reći, naravno, nisam ništa protiv. "Jedno veliko "hvala"!", kao i npr., "Jedno veliko "zdravo"!".
S gospodinom Čomskim nisam upoznat.



			
				phosphore said:
			
		

> Dakle, postoji niz povezanih izraza: _hvala lepo_, _hvala veliko_, _hvala najlepše_, _hvala puno_, _hvala mnogo_, i treba ih zajedno posmatrati.


Upravo o tome se radi. Mislim da smo se nas dvoje sada bacili u krivom smjeru, a to je da rasčlanjujemo različite izraze "istoga hvala", što je bespotrebmo, jer, mislim, oboje imamo isto mišljenje ali se ili ja nejasno izražavam ili me ti krivo shvaćaš.
Lijepo, najljepše i puno su ili pridjevi srednjeg roda, ili prilozi, što ako uzmemo _hvala_ kao imenicu, ne ide! Veliko sam već obrazložio. Ali, opet kažem, ako umemo _hvala_ kao ne-imenicu, onda blablabla, neću se ponavljati...



			
				phosphore said:
			
		

> I sad kažem, ako hoćeš da gledaš _hvala_ kao imenicu, onda bi ona bila u prva tri u nom. jd. a u poslednja dva u gen. mn., što možemo proveriti samo sa nekim ko čuva postakcenatske dužine (zato nam je on bitan), jer je razlika između nom. jd. i gen. mn. samo u dužini drugog sloga. Ako bi razlike bilo, onda bi bilo osnova reći da treba govoriti _hvala lepa_, _hvala velika_, _hvala najlepša_, jer se pridevi koji stoje uz imenice sa njima moraju slagati u rodu. Duya, međutim, kaže da dužine nema (odnosno da hvala u hvala puno nije u gen. mn., iako ti kažeš da "naravno" jeste), što sam ja i pretpostavio, odnosno paralelizam između ovih izraza je potpun i _hvala_ u njima nije imenica (ali sigurno nije glagol). Po meni je _hvala_ ovde rečca. Mi se, dakle, slažemo da _hvala_ nije tu imenica, samo što do toga dolazimo na dva potpuno različita načina.
> 
> Ovo što pišeš o prelazu s nom. jd. na gen. mn., da _puno_ nije gen. mn. od _lep_ itd., ne znam stvarno sa čime treba da ima veze.



Tko čuva da čuva, ja sam polazio od nekih gramatičkih svojstava, a to je da s riječju "puno" po meni paše samo genitiv množine. Ali shvaćam što si ti htio. Obrnutim smijerom, da vidiš kako ljudi govore, pa po tome reći je li to N jd. ili G mn., i onda razlučiti po tim istim pravilima kojih sam se ja držao je li to imenica ili ne.

Da probam dati završnu riječ (iako se sve bojim da će trebati još interveniranja i objašnjavanja): ja "hvala" ne smatram imenicom, već, kao npr., u ruskom (nadam se da se sada ovo opet neće pretvoriti samo u raspravu o ruskom) спасибо, koji se možda gramatički i tretira kao imenica, ali zapravo i nije jer je nesklonjiv po padežima i ne znači ništa (nastao je od "skraćivanja" спаси бог (тебя)), i to je jednostavan izraz zahvale na koji se ne mogu primjeniti striktna pravila. Npr. kod ostalih istočnoslav. jezika se zahvaljuje glagolom (děkuji, ďakujem, дякую, dziękuję...), koji ima svoje kraće oblike (díky, vďaka, dzięki...) koji zapravo znače "zahvaljujući" ali se kao takvi (kraći oblici glagola zahvaljivanja) ne koriste gramatički korektno u odnosu na svoje značenje, pa onda i tu ima odstupanja. S time samo želim reći da hrvatski ne bi bio jedini slavenski jezik s "posebnim pravilima" za _hvala_, već se čini da je jedini koji ga "trpa" pod pravila.

A kako bi bilo zanimljivo čuti te čuvare naglasaka, meni bi bilo zanimljivo čuti Zagorce i Međimurce kako oni kažu, jer mislim da je njihov jezik malo stariji od standardnog hrvatskog štokavskog, tj. manje izmjenjen u usporedbi s ostalim slav. jezicima.


----------



## phosphore

Hajde da ne dodajem vise, recimo da smo da se sad razumeli 

Reci cu samo, kao prvo, da tu slovenski jezici nisu izuzetak jer se, na primer, i u francuskom "merci" koje dolazi od latinskog _merces, mercedis_ tretira kao recca i kaze se "merci beaucoup" bas kao "hvala puno".

I kao drugo, da se moras upoznati sa Comskim. "Syntactic structures" je knjizica od jedva sto strana koja je prakticno unela revoluciju u lingvistiku. Obavezno je pronadji.


----------



## slavic_one

Eto, drago mi je da smo se "skužili" 
Hvala na preporuci, pokušat ću naći dotičnu knjigu Chomskog.

I eto na kraju priče ostadosmo mi koji se neslažemo s "poimeničenjem" _hvala_ (ili _hvale_?), s time da tebi srpski dozvoljava takvo ponašanje, Duyi valjda isto, a ja ostah nepismen


----------

